# Dear John Letter



## KenpoTex (Jul 15, 2004)

The ultimate response to a Dear John letter... You gotta love a man like this!!!!!!
Humor in the face of defeat.

A Marine was deployed to Afghanistan. While he was there he
received aletter from his girlfriend. In the letter she explained that she had slept with two guys while he had been gone and she wanted to break up with him.AND, she wanted pictures of herself back.

So the Marine did what any squared-away Marine would do. He went around to his buddies and collected all the unwanted photos of women he could find.He then mailed about 25 pictures of women (with clothes and without) to his girlfriend with the following note: "I don't remember which one you are.
Please remove your picture and send the rest back."


----------



## theletch1 (Jul 16, 2004)

Adapt and overcome!  Ohh-Rah!!


----------



## OUMoose (Jul 16, 2004)

Well done!


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 16, 2004)

TOOO-SHAY! :lol:


----------



## shesulsa (Jul 17, 2004)

Go U.S.A.!!

 I knew there was a reason I chased Marines when I was young...:ultracool


----------

